# fishing trip of a life time



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

I hit the South Jetty in Port Aransas, TEXAS last Friday looking for something big, maybe a red fish or a tarpon. About 10 AM or so, I saw some dirty, reddish water about 700 yards off the rocks heading south. I thought it was a school of sardines but the birds were not hitting the water so I disregarded it and sat down with a cup of coffee.
Here's a pic of that 'reddish water' shot from above a friend sent me;








At 10:30 my rod started singing and I landed a 38" Bull Red, a circle hook firmly in the corner of its mouth.








By 3PM, I'd landed *FIFTEEN BULL RED FISH *to 41". I had 2 fish on 4 times and 'lost' 6 fish for a total of 21 hook ups. 
























All were returned to the water alive and well. I ran out of shock leader, terminal tackle and coffee by the time the 15th fish was caught! 








It was truly a trip of a lifetime
I caught most of the Bulls with a beautiful gold rod built by Ron Snell using a Penn 525, with 17 Lb test


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

awesome pics! i'm sure you won't forget that day any time soon.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Awesome report!! That first pic is incredible!! Would have loved to have been there to see/experience that. Thanks for posting.

John


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Jack that is freaking awesome. Y'all need to schedule a tourney around the same time next year so I kill 2 birds with 1 stone lol


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic report. Way to get into em Jack !!

I can see I'm going to have to plan an extended trip next year.... :fishing:


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

...come on down, boys but remember;
This *WAS *a trip of a *LIFETIME*!
I've chased the Bulls here for 30-35 years and I've never seen anything like it!
After the first 6 fish, I tried to NOT take them from the water, touch them much less take a picture...
just bring them to the rocks and slip the hook from the corner of the mouth and wave 'good bye and thanks'! A couple I had to 'retrieved and revived' but as mentioned, all did well and swam away.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!. Congrats on your catch.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Jack, I'm glad to see that you left some for the rest of us. Way to go buddy, wish that I could have been there with you.

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Jack what kind of rod is that????


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wow, just outstanding...


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Reports like this make me green with envy.

Well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Jebson38,
I'll check on the rod tonight. As mentioned, Ron Snell put it together from a blank he had a couple years ago. I picked it up at the Nationals. I think I remember that a man from *Hawaii *designed the blank.
It pitches an '8 n bait' a mile and is light as a feather...and pulls in a big fish with ease.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Must be an outcast.....those are some sweet blanks


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing on the rod but RS's logo...sorry


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the report ~ awesome job with lots of fun !!
It shows what happens when you have competent equipment, at the right time and location, with the right ability .

I admire your contribution to maintaining the redfish gene pool. I would have been 'too spooked' to want to take the time for photos.

Good on ya !!

Fishwander


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

good lord! 15 fish? never caught 15 fish in one day


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

If I had some free time and tons of money I could have joined you along with a friend of mine from Houston TX.How far is Houston from Port Aransas?


----------



## greenbowfish (Jan 1, 2011)

*Thats great!*

Big jeff823, Houston is about 4 hours I think. My son and his wife live down there and he is there almost every other weekend. I was there a few weeks before but did not catch anything like that. If you go down for a few days there is a cheap, but clean, hotel called fishermans with a good restaurant that serves up a mean breakfast for around 5 bucks. This place caters to fisherman not tourist. The jetties are only about 5 or 10 minutes to get to from there. Also, if you head the opposite way on the island there is miles of open beaches with no homes or hotels and no crowds this time of year. Hope that helps. Ironman that was awsome, hope to see you there one day.


----------

